# Oct 23: IN State Beekeepers Mtg



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The Indiana State Beekeeper's Fall Conference will be held Oct 23rd in Danville (west of Indy). Guest speaker is Jamie Ellis. $20 registration includes lunch.

Details here:
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/

Agenda:
7:30-8:30 Registration and Social Hour
8:30-8:45 Welcome to the 102nd ISBA Fall Conference
8:45-9:00 State Bee Inspector Report - Kathleen Prough
9:00-9:15 Purdue Research Update - Greg Hunt
9:15-9:20 Treasurer's Report
9:20-9:25 Queen and Princess Report
9:25-9:30 State Fair Report
9:30-10:00 Introductions of 2010 Honey Queen and Princess and 2011 Candidates

10:00-10:15 Break
10:15-11:15 Honey Bee Health - Jamie Ellis
11:15-11:30 Officer and Director Elections (4 directors)

11:30-12:30 Lunch

12:30-1:30 Current Research - Jamie Ellis
1:30-1:45 Break

1:45-2:45 Beginning Beekeeping Tips for the Novice
1:45-2:45 Discussion - Are your Hives Ready for Winter - Dave Shenefield
1:45-2:45 Different Beekeeping Practices from Northern to Southern Indiana

3:00-3:30 Open Floor Q & A
Beekeeper of the Year Announcement
Election Results
Door Prize Drawings
Queen Auction
Announce Winners of Honey Judging
Adjourn


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing some of you there Saturday.

(Yes, this is a shameless bump.)


----------

